# Bulking arms



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, ive lost alot of fat recently(about 5%) but my arms have gone very small .

just wondering if there was a anything i could do to bulk my arms alot, but not cover my abs with aload of fat again? thanks


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Gain more muscle mass ALL OVER.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

BTID said:


> Well, ive lost alot of fat recently(about 5%) but my arms have gone very small .
> 
> just wondering if there was a anything i could do to bulk my arms alot, but not cover my abs with aload of fat again? thanks


no, you either add or remove weight from everywhere at the same time...

do squats, deadlifts... not curls....


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

To get genuinely big arms you have to have muscle mass all over. It's as simple as that or inject oil directly into your muscle.

Does your arms look out of proportion to the rest of your body. I can't see if your doing bench presses, dips, chins and cable rows how your arms can look smaller then the rest of your muscle groups.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

^^^^^^^ What they said


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

ok thanks for all the input lads, mainly Aftershock ha ha


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

just concentrate on compounds and they will grow,bench -dips will do tris ,rows- chins do bis


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deadlifts & bent over rows.

Just try leaving your biceps for a few months & I bet my bottom dollar they grow just from the aforementioned exercises. :biggrin:


----------

